# Polishes to avoid?



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm having my swirls removed at weekend by someone who does it for a job.
I'm assuming he knows which polishes to use, but are there any I need to look out for & make sure he doesn't use? (i.e. will do more harm than good in the long run?)
I've got P1, and was wondering if I should be asking him to use that?

Thanks


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

There is a lot more to it apart from having all the gear.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it a Detailer from on here?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd be worrying about his level of experience and technique over what polish he may or may not use tbh.
You don't sound like you have confidence in the person that's going to do your car.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

is the detailer reputable? Why the worry?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i wouldnt like to see farecla G3 paste compound and a wool pad being used on my car


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

sean20 said:


> i wouldnt like to see farecla G3 paste compound and a wool pad being used on my car


Nothing wrong with that stuff mate if it's used in the right situation by an experienced person.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sean20 said:


> i wouldnt like to see farecla G3 paste compound and a wool pad being used on my car


why?..


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

sean20 said:


> i wouldnt like to see farecla G3 paste compound and a wool pad being used on my car


I'll tell you why, because its not 1 of the in products.:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's the guy's job then let him/her do the work, the more you may question them then a hindrance may put a rush polish/gloss and car won't be done 100%.

Dnt worry about it and if its not to your satisfaction then you already know where we are for advice on how to achive a far superior result


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I wouldn't be bothered by what polishes they are using, more that they actually know what they are doing.

You could give the 'best' polish in the world to an idiot..they are still an idiot.

On the flip side of that you could give any old polish to someone who knows what they are doing and the end result will reflect that.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

sean20 said:


> i wouldnt like to see farecla G3 paste compound and a wool pad being used on my car


Why? I've just got a paints4U kit for a stone chip and was planning on using the included G3 compound before refining out??!!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah it's all about the guy knowing what he's doing, if he knows what he's doing he will not only be using the right polishes and pads, but also know exactly how to use them to get the best results.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks all. It's not a detailer from on here (as far as I know). It's a friend of a friend who does it day in day out. My mate has the utmost confidence in his work, and knows she's my pride & joy, so I trust that he'll do it right! I just wondered if you all steered away from certain products, or certain things would set off alarm bells if you saw it.
Never used a rotary myself so I'd be scratching my head.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

themk2 said:


> Thanks all. It's not a detailer from on here (as far as I know). It's a friend of a friend who does it day in day out. My mate has the utmost confidence in his work, and knows she's my pride & joy, so I trust that he'll do it right! I just wondered if you all steered away from certain products, or certain things would set off alarm bells if you saw it.
> Never used a rotary myself so I'd be scratching my head.


We know it can be daunting handing over your car to someone else, not wanting it to be hacked up and all.

I'd just make sure he's legit and has insurance mate if you are worried about it. Better safe than sorry. :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers for the advice all.
I got my car done today. It was clayed and then polished with G3 (I think?) using a wool pad on a rotary.

The chap who did it, Simon, certainly knew his stuff and has brought my paint up to an astonishing standard! I'm very pleased with it I have to say.

I'd do before and after pics, but I didn't have the right type of light to be able to show it.

Then I took it home, after getting some photos of her for the album, and sealed with Gtech C1.5. Very easy to apply, but I need it to rain now to show the result!

Not a good picture but you can tell how glass-like the paint is from the reflection on the side...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any refining done after G3?..


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> any refining done after G3?..


Mr Sunshine will let him know pretty soon.........


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> any refining done after G3?..


That's like talking foreign to me buddy, what do you mean?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if a finishing polish isn't used after G3 (heavy cutting compound), the paint will be covered in buffer trails - you'll soon know when the suns out next


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wool to LSP....... Nice!


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

It certainly isn't covered in trails . Looking really nice, especially in the sun!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

wont be visible straight away mate....if it hasnt been refined you will most likely be receiving a present in the form of drop back in the next few weeks...thats when you will start to track the fella down and demand either a refund or it doing again....

G3 is a harsh compound especially on wool and as far as refining goes I would go through a couple of stages extra to make sure....

How many times did he go round the car and how long did it take him....


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Reflectology said:


> wont be visible straight away mate....if it hasnt been refined you will most likely be receiving a present in the form of drop back in the next few weeks...thats when you will start to track the fella down and demand either a refund or it doing again....
> 
> G3 is a harsh compound especially on wool and as far as refining goes I would go through a couple of stages extra to make sure....
> 
> How many times did he go round the car and how long did it take him....


Near 3 hours, and I didn't watch the entire process. Should I have done? :|

He mentioned another product that was made by the people who make G3, or it could have been a 3M one, fast track something or other I think..

I suppose I'll be giving it a few weeks then eh :\.

To be honest, I'd think he did a full job...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

3m would be fast cut plus still not the next step down from g3


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

themk2 said:


> Near 3 hours, and I didn't watch the entire process. Should I have done? :|
> 
> He mentioned another product that was made by the people who make G3, or it could have been a 3M one, fast track something or other I think..
> 
> ...


Is that 3 hours machining or for the whole job start to finish? For the record I think 3 hours to machine is too quick personally, especially when dealing with wool and having to refine! It takes me an hour to take paint readings and do some test. I assume this step was missed.

Also e eryone jumping on the poster about using G3, think this was kind of his point, people that use G3 as their "go to" tend not to be detailers but bodyshop or bodyshop trained. It seems to be a trend of dw currently to jump on things people say, I ask you all how many times have you used and preferred G3 to other products, or even just used it full stop? The product serves a purpose but is horrendous to use, and messy, and mostly gets used by people who do a car in 3 hours, simples.

Op, I hope the results please you, it really doesn't matter what people on here say or think as long as you are happy :thumb: (but I am in agreeance that you may in the coming weeks start to see some holograms)


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Is that 3 hours machining or for the whole job start to finish? For the record I think 3 hours to machine is too quick personally, especially when dealing with wool and having to refine! It takes me an hour to take paint readings and do some test. I assume this step was missed...
> 
> ...Op, I hope the results please you, it really doesn't matter what people on here say or think as long as you are happy :thumb: (but I am in agreeance that you may in the coming weeks start to see some holograms)


Thanks. It was about 3.5 hours start to finish, but it did need a quick rinse down before hand of course.
I'm happy with the results thus far, as the paint is now like glass and the swirls are gone mostly.

As for all of your comments re G3 & follow up, this was kind of what I was asking when I started the thread (albeit a bit hazey as I wasn't really sure how to word it).

Either way, I'll leave it a few weeks and see how it is. I really hope she doesn't need to go back in. I'll be genuinely upset! lol.
I used IPA to clear the residue after the work was done and then sealed with Gtech C1.5, so now to wait for the rain and watch it bead!

Thanks again.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Is that 3 hours machining or for the whole job start to finish? For the record I think 3 hours to machine is too quick personally, especially when dealing with wool and having to refine! It takes me an hour to take paint readings and do some test. I assume this step was missed.
> 
> Also e eryone jumping on the poster about using G3, think this was kind of his point, people that use G3 as their "go to" tend not to be detailers but bodyshop or bodyshop trained. It seems to be a trend of dw currently to jump on things people say, I ask you all how many times have you used and preferred G3 to other products, or even just used it full stop? The product serves a purpose but is horrendous to use, and messy, and mostly gets used by people who do a car in 3 hours, simples.
> 
> Op, I hope the results please you, it really doesn't matter what people on here say or think as long as you are happy :thumb: (but I am in agreeance that you may in the coming weeks start to see some holograms)


I dont use it alot
BUT
In certain situations G3 is king I'm afraid but refining is always going to be needed after, I've recently cut back a jag bonnet that had been re-sprayed a while back but was never finished properly so was cloudy and looked sh1te,after taking paint readings i cut it back with G3 on a LC purple wool then refined with a 3m yellow and 203s and finally blackmax and 3m blue.
Sorry but G3 in the right hands can save you a lot of grief in certain situations, yes it's a bit dusty but i wouldn't say it's messy unless you are pilling it on the pad and going full chat with the machine, 
I'll always reach for it if it is needed to achieve the results I want.
I'm neither bodyshop trained or have ever worked in a bodyshop.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

3 hours start to finish there is a 100 percent chance buddy will have lots of holograms, however, depending on the durability of C 1.5, he might not see them until C 1.5 wears away


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan J said:


> I dont use it alot
> BUT
> In certain situations G3 is king I'm afraid but refining is always going to be needed after, I've recently cut back a jag bonnet that had been re-sprayed a while back but was never finished properly so was cloudy and looked sh1te,after taking paint readings i cut it back with G3 on a LC purple wool then refined with a 3m yellow and 203s and finally blackmax and 3m blue.
> Sorry but G3 in the right hands can save you a lot of grief in certain situations, yes it's a bit dusty but i wouldn't say it's messy unless you are pilling it on the pad and going full chat with the machine,
> ...


Exactly!!! In the right hands and the right situation it's a saviour. BUT, there are masses of stuff you will use and try before hand. We are saying EXACTLY the same thing


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nothing wrong with the use of G3 in the right hands and for the right situation but back to the thread topic...3.5 hrs for a complete detail with machining....:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

can we be cheeky and ask what sort of money you paid for this...

£50-£100
£100-£150
£150-£200

not looking for an exact figure but my feeling would be the first one...

which is basically a "get what you pay for detail"

All of the above by the way are far too cheap in a professional view but for 3.5hrs any one of them sounds scary....


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

How much would we be looking at it costing to get the holograms out? Worst case if its the whole car... How long would you expect that to take, and with what peocess (or processes)
Thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OP, did the person in question take paint readings of your car at the start, during and end of the machining process?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> OP, did the person in question take paint readings of your car at the start, during and end of the machining process?!?!?
> 
> :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

themk2 said:


> How much would we be looking at it costing to get the holograms out? Worst case if its the whole car... How long would you expect that to take, and with what peocess (or processes)
> Thanks


all depends on how bad they may or may not be....the issue may not be the holograms....G3 is harsh....


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I didn't watch the process so I couldnt comment. You're all making me think I've made the wrong decision here /: . The results look good now, why would the holograms show over time if they don't now? Sorry if i sound like i don't know what I'm talking about, but i dont! LOl


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

themk2 said:


> I didn't watch the process so I couldnt comment. You're all making me think I've made the wrong decision here /: . The results look good now, why would the holograms show over time if they don't now? Sorry if i sound like i don't know what I'm talking about, but i dont! LOl


As said, as long as you are happy about it... but IMO... I would be worried about:

1) The time frame to wash, decon, clay, polish the whole car (was wheels, engine and interior done as well )
2) Has the paint been measured??
3) Wool pad on G3 is a really heavy cut... was there any refinement after this
4) What state will the paint actually be in after a few days/week of fall back

I'm not saying it's a bad job, or anything like that, I would just be concerned about the above...

I'm no pro, but I take at least 12 hours to do a smallish car from start to finish, including polishing... so for someone to do all of that in 3.5 hours... :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

It was literally only the paint that was done. No wheels windows or interior done. Just paint.
It was clayed the week before by me, and re clayed on the day and I've still got the clay bar.
I think it was wool that it was done with and a GMOP pad (if that helps?)
I don't know what refinement if any was done afterwards, but I have text them to find out.

What will cause holograms to appear in a few weeka that arent there now?

I'm very new to this polishing game so apologies if i do sound totally clueless!


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

UPDATE... 
Juat had a reply...
" G3, G10, bit of fast track compound and Ultrafina"

Fire away. Thanks


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds better.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

yes that sounds better but in 3.5 hours, the guys either superman or he rushed it in a big way.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

We shall see I guess. Hopefully it stays how it is now, as it looks really good!

What is it that causes holograms to appear over the space of a few weeks that arent visible now?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

If he used a filler heavy glaze to finish, and hide the holograms, as the fillers start to come out over the next few weeks the holograms will reappear.

I worked on a classic example of this on Saturday. The car was detailed by myself last year, three days later the owner bumped into a fence, damaging the drivers side corner of the rear bumper and drivers side rear arch/wing. The car went to a body shop, who did a great job on the repair and the owner was very happy to start with. Then over a few weeks she started to notice holograms on the area that had been repainted. She took it back to the bodyshop who 'polished it' again, presumably with a filler heavy glaze, and all was good, until a few weeks later the holograms reappeared as the fillers in the glaze came out. The bodyshop had another go at correcting the holograms, but the same happened again so I got a phone call.

This is how it was when I arrived, bear in mind these holograms were not visible for a few weeks after the bodyshop had polished it and the owner was more than happy:









And this is how it looked correction:









I hope the guy who worked on your car has done a good job, but 3.5 hours is not long enough to properly correct and refine the finish, let alone wash, clay, take paint thickness readings etc.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

3 hours isnt a long time as already mentioned but not impossible there was a video on here not so long ago with a detailer who done a panel in 60 seconds


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Time will tell then. I'm hoping it stays clear of holograms!
I IPA'd and sealed when I got it home too. Will this affect the holograms?


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

IPA should have revealed any holograms, if there were any, no?


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I don't understand why you're man went straight for the G3 and worked down the way when he should have worked his way up the scale and finished refining back down the scale again. The end result you have probably got could still be pretty good but there was probably alot of uncalled for cutting imo.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Turbo Tony said:


> IPA should have revealed any holograms, if there were any, no?


This. The OP stated he did a IPA wipedown prior to C1.5 If there was going to be any drop back, he should have been able to see it prior to C1.5.

C1.5 can have a filling effect, especially if layered ...


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Like I say all, I'm clueless with paint correction. 
The most I've ever done is some P1 to correct a scuff by hand, or SRP on cars to give them a fuller and newer look.
I left it to the pro on my car as P1 by hand wasnt shifting it.

I did wash, dry then IPA the entirity of the body work prior to sealing with a single layer of C1.5, and it looks brilliant still.

Time will tell.


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> I'll tell you why, because its not 1 of the in products.:thumb:


They used to use farecla in the body shop I worked in over 20 years ago, everyone used it... I cant remember but it was cellulose paint, the farecla was a tan colour, and and when it flicked in your eye... off the lambswool.... it hurt, it smelt of ammonia.

When 2K paint come out we switched to foam and a white farecla.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

themk2 said:


> I didn't watch the process so I couldnt comment. You're all making me think I've made the wrong decision here /: . The results look good now, why would the holograms show over time if they don't now? Sorry if i sound like i don't know what I'm talking about, but i dont! LOl


If your happy with it who gives a damn if its not what other people would have wanted.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Back on-topic, I would avoid any "polish" that is in fact just a wax, many of these "polishes" in your local halfords and avoid them simply because they aren't polishes at all.

Also I would avoid T-cut because (and correct me if I am wrong) it contains ammonia and can stain white paint and gel-coat.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Now the paint is done and sealed, I won't be touching it with any other polish than Gtech P1
a) because i'll never need anything else.
b) because this bottle will last me a lifetime!


----------

